# Fractured my ankle...



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

So a few weeks ago, I hurt my ankle playing soccer at the YMCA and then a week later, I played in a tournament. It swelled up and it wasn't getting better so I went to the doctor and got x-rays... well, I fractured my ankle! I'm in a cast for upwards of 5 weeks and then I've got physical therapy.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Aww that sucks. I'm sorry. I fractured my left ankle when I was seven. It really hampers you from getting around to have to wear a cast. Hope it heals good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry, get well soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH that is a bummer. I had surgery on my feet and I was in a cast boot. I went through so many plastic Walmart bags to keep it covered and not smelling like a barn. Hope you have nice weather during the time your poor toes are exposed. Mine got so cold, of course it was a snow season for me. 

I can't believe you were still playing on it while it was fractured.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I fell off the monkey bars in 3rd grade and landed with my foot bent up under me. Took me to the hospital got an x-ray and went through several different doctors trying to find anything wrong with the x-ray. Found out I moved my growth plate out of place. Now I have one ankle bigger than the other. It sucks finding shoes that fit now. I feel your pain I went through 2 casts, so yeah.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice color for your cast but sorry you fractured your ankle. I hope it heals up quickly for you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Ouch! I hope it heals really quick.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hope you at least won the game!!!  get well soon


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> I can't believe you were still playing on it while it was fractured.


LOL, that's what everyone I tell says! But I'm tough girl  It barely even hurt!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

happybleats said:


> hope you at least won the game!!!  get well soon


Yes! We did win. And I scored a pretty awesome goal! I was at the top of the penalty box, one of my teammates crossed it from the right side, I chest trapped the ball and volleyed it out of the air into the net! It was AWESOME.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Sorry you're stuck in a cast, now cut some socks to cover your poor toes.  Glad you guys won, hope it heals quickly for you.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> OH that is a bummer. I had surgery on my feet and I was in a cast boot. I went through so many plastic Walmart bags to keep it covered and not smelling like a barn. Hope you have nice weather during the time your poor toes are exposed. Mine got so cold, of course it was a snow season for me.
> 
> I can't believe you were still playing on it while it was fractured.


I had one of those cast boot things and finally gave up trying to keep it clean. I would take it to the carwash! When the doctor finally said I could take it off, he said,"Well, you sure got your money's worth out of that thing!" I kidded, lambed, milked forty goats with it. My husband is a saddlemaker and cut me some sheep's wool liners for the foot part. Those washed up nice, too
Hope your foot heals up!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

You should not have done that, it isn't healthy

I broke my foot the day after moving into an apartment back in 2008. Almost everything I owned was in boxes and I could not put any weight on my foot. On top of that I had just moved because my previous apartment had been condemned due to toxic mold and everything I owned needed to be washed, all my blankets, sheets, everything was contaminated by mold. So here I am on crutches trying to unpack and wash, etc. On top of that I did not own a car at the time and had to take the bus everywhere. It was not fun.

Get well soon.


----------

